# Califur This Month!



## Summercat (May 1, 2008)

www.califur.com

We've got a con in Socal, folks! The birthplace of the furry fandom has a success in a successor to Confurence, the first furry convention - and we're still growing.

I'm hoping to see people there, 'kay? =D


----------



## Nyow (May 2, 2008)

It will be my first furry con I am so excited! :3


----------



## Earn_BlackHeart (May 5, 2008)

I'm going as well!  

Here's to meeting some many new people and furs!


----------



## Nyow (May 6, 2008)

Woohoo me too! :3 is anyone going to be all beautiful?


----------

